# Problems opening downloads



## Janiceb46 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi I have an acer Chromebook spin 15, please don’t judge. I’ve installed a windows launcher as the file I wanted to download doesn’t work on Chromebooks. Anyway it’s called just cam it, I managed to download it onto the windows launcher somehow but the options to open it do not work, the following options it’s giving me is as follows, Chrome which says it’s not compatible, HTML Viewer that just does buffering and nothing happens. Files doesn’t work, certificate installer again doesn’t work, and I pretty much think all the options it’s giving me is related to my Chromebook. How can I get this file to open please


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

As you have found out, Apps and Programs designed to run on Microsoft's Windows Operating System will NOT work on a Chromebook. A Chromebook uses Google's Chrome Operating System.


----------



## Janiceb46 (Apr 3, 2020)

SpywareDr said:


> As you have found out, Apps and Programs designed to run on Microsoft's Windows Operating System will NOT work on a Chromebook. A Chromebook uses Google's Chrome Operating System.





SpywareDr said:


> As you have found out, Apps and Programs designed to run on Microsoft's Windows Operating System will NOT work on a Chromebook. A Chromebook uses Google's Chrome Operating System.


Thank you I know that now, basically my laptop is useless to, luckily I can send it back but will need to purchase a windows laptop


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

You're welcome.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If your Chromebook has googleplay, you can download android apps.
What do you need to do on the ChromeOS so I can perhaps suggest an app that will do what you want?


----------

